# Question



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Any value difference between the AFX lime green Nomad with darker green stripes verses the silvery metallic stripes? Thanks...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Nope.... you can paint right over either one. :thumbsup:


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Pictures please?

Tom


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks Tex, good to know information!!! And these are AFX 1760-001, not JL bodies...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

A little compound and they'll buff right off...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Apparently nobody knows or that there's even a difference. The one on ebay aroused my curiosity... Guess I need to phone a friend...RM
P.S. If anybody has a green Nomad with the stripes wearing off for sale, I'd be interested...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AURORA-AFX-...228&pid=100033&prg=1011&rk=3&sd=300804512905&


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Randy, I would give Tom a call. We just had this discussion recently. 

Tom aka E.F. Hutton.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Excellent pictures! I'll take them both.  My nomad collection is sorely lacking in striped versions!

Tom


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

The one you got from me is worth more, lol, just kidding. I never saw a "more valuable" one, and I been to a ton of shows and ebaying since it started.
I think its just a different batch of paint.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Not that I've seen nor sold them for.

BTW, the Blue/Silver and Pink/Maroon you'll see the same type thing......beleived to be different batch runs and or manufacture locations.


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------

